# New Toro 2450



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

I was looking for a good back up for my aging MTD 4.5 with the 845 engine. It has slowly been declining in power and compression over the years (it had a hard previous life) but it has been very reliable and always always starts in one slight touch of the electric start button. It has done my big long asphalt driveway and parking area for years and when I started pricing parts (piston, rings, seals etc.) I stared getting the thought that i would leave it-nurse it and make it a back up and use it for very light snows or teach wifey how to use it (electric start). It just doesn't throw anything over 4 inches very far and certainly barely to the edge of the driveway even if i go down the middle and work both sides to the edge. The last cut really bogs it down because it has shrapnel from the previous passes.

I started looking for a two stage and found a minty nice 8/24 paid and will be picking it up Saturday.

But to replace the MTD (for lighter snows) which I am donating to the brother in law who is too cheap to buy anything (and I am frankly sick of resurrecting his old Echo 2 cycle Single stage) I stumbled across a minty clean 2450 single stage that looks to have been run maybe a handful of times. Still had packing stickers and tags online for a steal. I went out and bought it on the spot. It is truly almost new-the only wear is a little on the paddle plate, slight paint scratching 
enough blab on to the 
pics...
old mtd

























In with the new Toros!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 824 and 2450 look very clean, nice finds


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice Toros! Especially the 2450. Looks brand new!

It can handle some serious snow. I worked mine hard yesterday on 4 driveways with very heavy frozen ice on top of the snow. The 2 cycle r-tek really digs in under a load. 

A friend of mine has done residential snow removal for several years, and he uses his 2450 all the time. He has a big 2 stage, but rarely uses it because the 2450 is so much easier to handle. 

Tom


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Tom99 said:


> Nice Toros! Especially the 2450. Looks brand new!
> 
> It can handle some serious snow. I worked mine hard yesterday on 4 driveways with very heavy frozen ice on top of the snow. The 2 cycle r-tek really digs in under a load.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. I see you are getting the same weather we are in Pitt. I really like the 2450/3650 and snow commanders. I have used them all and specifically went looking for a 2450/3650.

I can't figure out how they all use the same engines, block numbers, and builds yet the 2450 is rated at 5hp and the snow commander at 7hp? It's the same duraforce/r-tek engine. In my mowers these are rated at 6.5hp with the same piston, rod and associated part numbers? I usually install a 42.5 pilot jet in the mowers ( I think this is stock on the blowers). Then I punch out the main jet with a #68 wire drill bit. They really thump after that.

I am looking forward to knowing I can clear my business lot and home drive no matter what hits.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

GTP said:


> I can't figure out how they all use the same engines, block numbers, and builds yet the 2450 is rated at 5hp and the snow commander at 7hp?


It's probably mostly just marketing to different price levels. But I think I did read somewhere (it might of been here on SBF) that the rpm was a little higher on the 3650 and snow commander.

Good luck with the two new machines. You should be ready for just about anything Pittsburgh weather can throw at you. 

Have you ever tried a Powerlite? Had two last summer, and sold them both before it snowed. I just picked up another one on Sunday and tried it a little yesterday. It really surprised me. It couldn't quite keep up with the 2450, but for a machine under 40 pounds, it moved some snow!


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Tom99 said:


> It's probably mostly just marketing to different price levels. But I think I did read somewhere (it might of been here on SBF) that the rpm was a little higher on the 3650 and snow commander.
> 
> Good luck with the two new machines. You should be ready for just about anything Pittsburgh weather can throw at you.
> 
> Have you ever tried a Powerlite? Had two last summer, and sold them both before it snowed. I just picked up another one on Sunday and tried it a little yesterday. It really surprised me. It couldn't quite keep up with the 2450, but for a machine under 40 pounds, it moved some snow!


I have another thread on a CCR-1000 I am on the shelf about rebuilding. I do like that 4500 rpm little powerhouse so I may just go ahead and redo.. Who cares about resale value. It's an over square short stroke snow machine with a cool sounding engine


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seems like the 2450 has given you the toro single stage bug
i want to try somethig totally different and see if a 2450 motor will squease in a powerlite frame


----------



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

detdrbuzzard said:


> seems like the 2450 has given you the toro single stage bug
> i want to try somethig totally different and see if a 2450 motor will squease in a powerlite frame


Well kinda been there myself with that thread I posted about a CCR-2k into the little 1000 frame . Might do that as well as a whole 2k engine is about the same as a rebuild on a 1000. I had the Toro single stage bug a while ago but could never find one nice enough to pull the trigger on. Now I have a few toys


----------



## Hova04 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice find. I like the ccr2450


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

GTP said:


> I can't figure out how they all use the same engines, block numbers, and builds yet the 2450 is rated at 5hp and the snow commander at 7hp?


There are some minor differences in the Briggs built versions.

2450 ran at 3800 rpm = 4.5 hp
3650 ran at 4000 rpm = 6.5 hp
Commander ran at 4000 rpm and had a different piston and cylinder with improved transfer ports = 7 hp

Search with Google for 'briggs 2 cycle service' and you can download a PDF from briggs that will show these differences on the Briggs built versions.

The earlier ones built by Toro/Lawnboy in the following models I'm not as familiar with but I suspect the rpm's were tweaked around that 3800-4000 range accordingly.

2400 = 4hp rpm?
2500 = 5hp rpm?

If you Google 'rtek 2 cycle service' you will find a PDF of the Toro service manual that covers the earlier builds.

Hope that helps.


----------

